# How many geese do you harvest?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*How many canada geese did you harvest last season?*​
I did not hunt canada geese33.53%0-none11.18%1-5910.59%6-1089.41%11-201618.82%21-301011.76%31-401011.76%41-5067.06%51-6067.06%61-7033.53%greater than 701315.29%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

How many canada geese did you harvest last season? :run:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I like the range 0-None.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

The poll won't allow you to type in a 0 so you have to write something with it.  :run:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I shot one fricken goose last year........and that was a cripple while out pheasant hunting. Damn thing jumped up out the grass at me feet and i let it have it. BANG......I really suck at goose hunting any more :eyeroll: :eyeroll: .....just can't seem to find em'. Must have scouted 10 times and only threw the dekes out 1 time.

Did have a couple good duck shoots back where i'm from however :beer: :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Why not just none then? Kidding, i am sorry. I am not one to question the master of polls.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I guess I'm a little obsessive complusive. If I'm going to type in numbers for the rest of the choices it would bug me to have one written. Plus it might somehow skew the poll and affect the accuracy of it's outcome. :run:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't mean to call B.S. but who shoots more than 70 honkers a year. This is a survey for one person right. If a person went out and shot that many birds he would have to hunt at least 23 days and shoot his limit every one of those days, right. Either that or he shot a limit every day of the early season except one. I shoot anywhere from 30 to 50, and I think that is quite a few but holy smokes over 70. I don't mean to offend anybody cause if you can kill that many geese you are one hell of a goose hunter, and my hat is off to you.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It can be done very easy.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes I understand it can be done it is just that I am jealous that some guys can get out and hunt more than me now, oh those college days will not be forgotten.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Some guys one here are living the highlife right now.... :lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

GB3 I just checked out your footage and I can see how you could put the wood to the geese.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Now now gb3, where would you be without my superb calling??


----------



## dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2005)

I LIVE IN CENTRAL ILLINOIS I SHOT 63 THIS YEAR ITS NOT HARD YOUR RIGHT THO IT DOES THKE SOME TIME OUR SEASON RUNS FROM OCT 20 SOMETHING IT CHANGES EVERY SEASON TO JAN 31 I SHOULD HAVE KILLED MORE BUT AS YOU SAID TIME TIME I AM GONNA MAKE MORE NEXT YEAR I HUNT WITH 7 GUYS LAST YEAR WE KILLED OVER 200 AND DONT GET ME WRONG NOT SHOWING OFF BUT YOU CAN SHOOT ALOT OF GEESE IN A SEASON LOCATON TIME LOTS OF WORK


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I didn't really hunt geese as hard as I hunted ducks. Next year I think I will hunt geese more.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You guys stick to your waterfowl and leave the challenging upland birds to me and SUPER REMMI :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

OK Anas, put up a poll as to how many ditch carp everyone shoots in a season!! Cant leave R&I out! :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> ditch carp


Now thats funny no matter who you are! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Remmi, The good thing is that if you go out hunting with Monte, Ron, and I, you and I would get to shoot all the birds, but Monte and Ron claim them all so they can clean em all!!!! :wink: 8)


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> Hey Remmi, The good thing is that if you go out hunting with Monte, Ron, and I, you and I would get to shoot all the birds, but Monte and Ron claim them all so they can clean em all!!!!


I was under the impression that Ron is more than happy to take your ducks if you don't want them![/quote]


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Only when Monte stuffs them under his blind in the back of his pickup!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Limits are 5 a day...14 x 5 = 70 :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sounds good to me! Count me in on one of those hunts! :strapped:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sad to say that i have never shot a goose :eyeroll: .


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Now that was funny.....would have been better if he hadn't caught us! I claim Dan's neighbors next year to give my limit to at the end of the day.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

cgreeny said:


> I don't mean to call B.S. but who shoots more than 70 honkers a year. This is a survey for one person right. If a person went out and shot that many birds he would have to hunt at least 23 days and shoot his limit every one of those days, right. Either that or he shot a limit every day of the early season except one. I shoot anywhere from 30 to 50, and I think that is quite a few but holy smokes over 70. I don't mean to offend anybody cause if you can kill that many geese you are one hell of a goose hunter, and my hat is off to you.


In Maryland, our goose season has a total of about 110 days. I have turned into a crack head about this game and have hunted just about everyday since Christmas...don't tell my wife. I haven't kept track but I do believe that I have killed somewhere in the range of 70 birds. I'm not the best goose hunter. I consider myself an amatuer caller, good flagger and with close to 100 bigfeet and good fields, I can' help but keep shooting. Thank God I have plenty of goose eaters close by.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I shot 15 canadas this season making it my best season ever.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Without any intent to critisize anyone; would some of you be willing to tell us what you do with 70 greaters? We ended the season with somewhere around 20 this year and made enough potato sausage to last a good year or more. A lot of folks hunt geese around here and giving a bunch away just isn't an option in our neck of the woods. Thanks. Burl


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

For myself we ate our geese. I do think last check I have 3 in the freezer and no ducks. Made all kinds of stuff with them from BBQ to kabobs, etc. I am lucky in that the kids like duck and goose. We have small amounts of deer left also.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

Burly1 said:


> Without any intent to critisize anyone; would some of you be willing to tell us what you do with 70 greaters? We ended the season with somewhere around 20 this year and made enough potato sausage to last a good year or more. A lot of folks hunt geese around here and giving a bunch away just isn't an option in our neck of the woods. Thanks. Burl


Potato Sausage?! If I new how to make that, I think I would kill more than 70. On the east coast, they closed the goose season about 15 years ago and just brought it back in about 5 years ago. Maryland was a huge place for people to come on guided hunts and it provided alot of income to many people. When these folks were told that their season was closed indefinitely, they basically gave up on the birds. Now, with the season back in with liberal limits, most of the hunters are younger. So...to make a long story short...these older "retired" hunters love getting a few dozen breast at a time. It must bring back memories.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

take some breasts, slice them up, and put them in barbeque sauce. Let them go for like 5 hours and then have a bunch of guys over after the bar closes. Guaranteed way to get rid of 10 birds.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I was out hunting geese 25 times this season and i never fired a shot. I can't figure out why they did not want to come into the walmart parking lot like they do on the commercial. I hate those damn things.

I even took GB3 out there with me and dressed him like a goose and had him run about the parking lot flagging but i still failed. Oh well i will take Chop with next time.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Cbass the problem is that you went in the Walmart parking lot. You have to either use the K-Mart or the Home of Economy lots. For some reason the ND geese prefer those. Come on up and join us sometime. Some guys mud their blinds, I coat mine with black tar.

I tell ya I am still happier than a fat chick with frosting on her finger. The excitement of 15 geese in one season almost put me in the hospital. I can't even imagine getting above 70 birds in a season. I idolize the guys that can do that! They are Real American Goose Hunting Heroes!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

According to Monte, Ron and I shot 1 a piece, and He shot 152!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree with some that slicing up goose breasts and letting them simmer for 4 or 5 hours is a great way to get rid of some meat from the frozen piles of meat in the freezer. I think it is time for a another wild game feed.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm a fan of goose BBQ and goose sticks. I've given goose sticks to many of the farmers I have asked to hunt and they seem to enjoy them.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

if you guys really wanna kill geese that commit from a mile away, you need to call me next September. Maryland birds are everywhere and we took 6 bands this year...including that 31 year old hag.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Goose sticks and jerky!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

sticks and jerky are really good if you have the right recipe.I am finished with the geese and starting the deer this weekend


----------



## dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2005)

pork chop anytime you are in illinois feel free to get ahold of me ill help you to get on the way to 60+ next year if you like


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> pork chop anytime you are in illinois feel free to get ahold of me ill help you to get on the way to 60+ next year if you like


I appreciate all the help I can get! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> I appreciate all the help I can get! :beer:


 :lost:


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> I shot 15 canadas this season making it my best season ever.


Come east to Maryland next season PChop. We got plenty of room to get you on some birds that are big, fat and old. They decoy well and fall hard.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

last year we took just barely over 70. Not too bad for a bunch of rookies on their second year of canada hunting. WE really just chipped away at them all season and shot 19 in 2 days. Its all about decoys and practicing your calling. So much to learn out there! :beer:


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

ty, my man! that's just what we did this year. We went nuts on every gadget...still decoys, motion decoys, flags, blinds and calls and tore up the geese with a bunch of rookies.


----------

